# New here and need some help with a diabetic Basset Hound...



## ladyhawk9326 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just posted this on the introduction part of this form.....

We have a 5 year old spayed Basset Hound whom is a big daddy's girl that is diabetic. I'm having problems getting her BG (blood glucose) down to some what normal levels. I am not new to diabetic as I too am diabetic. But I'm on an insulin pump. She is taking shots right now. She's really awesome in letting us check her BG. She really doesn't care. She's still very active as we also have her playmate our almost 8 month old Bulldog (English).

We live in N.W. IL (USA) and I'm looking to see what others that have dogs with diabetes feed their dogs. So if you can help that would be oh so much appreciated.

Oh yeah... I'm new here so if I don't answer you it's coz I didn't see your response. So please forgive me and just grab my shoulder or something.

Belinda


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The best thing you can do for a diabetic animal is cut out all carbs and sugars. Unfortunately all commercially made foods for dogs are loaded with them. So I suggest feeding a raw diet which eliminates all carbs and sugars. If you're interested in that please let us know and we will give you all the help you need. 

Hello and welcome as well, glad you joined up!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Natalie. Carbs are the worst thing a diabetic (dog or human) can ingest. Commercial dog food is loaded with carbs, which is the reason there is practically a diabetes and obesity epidemic in the domestic dog world now. Please look into meat-based raw diets. Your dog is a carnivore and should eat like one. It will change her life and she will love you for it!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I also agree that raw would be your best option. You could also supplement 2 tabespoons of organic raw applecider vinegar and 1 teaspoon of turmeric 5 days a week:smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with complete elimination of carbs from the diet. I also think commercial dog food causes diabetes as well as dental problems and obesity. All near epidemic porportions in the dog world today.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely cut out carbs out of the diet. I work for a Vet and we have several diabetic patients who are doing extremely well on the grain free diets (Wellness Core, Blue Wilderness, Solid Gold Barking at the Moon (we don't have easy access to Orijen or Acana or we'd use those too). Raw would be the ideal diet, as it has limited if any carbs. My husband is diabetic (diagnosed in August), he is taking a low dose of Glucophage, our Dr had us cut out grains, rice, & potatoes as well as sugar out of our diet, he is averaging 150 with his glucose levels now, he was at 360 when diagnosed. We have a follow-up in a few weeks with the Dr, but we are pretty pleased with his levels, and I know the diet change completely helped him.

Just wanted to add:
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's soul has a lot of grains/carbs in it, I would DEFINITELY switch, it has Potatoes in it which are one of the highest glycemic vegetables out there, so that could definitely be adding to the difficulty in regulating the diabetes. Rice is also high on the glycemic list. Fruits are also in that diet that can be high in fructose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Low glycemic kibble is another option to raw. Such as NUTRISCA (manufactured by Dogswell) which contains neither grains nor potatoes and is low glycemic, which means its ok to feed to diabetic dogs. I wish I had known what I know now - a few years ago I lost my chocolate Lab to complications from diabetes.


----------

